# Sent to RPGNow! [Update: Available Now!]



## Morrus (Jul 29, 2002)

The supers book has been sent to RPGNow.  Our part is done, finally!  It could be available any time from 10 minutes to 6 hours - hopefully sooner rather than later!  They're usually pretty quick about this sort of thing.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jul 29, 2002)

Must say I hope it's sooner rather than later.


----------



## CRG (Jul 29, 2002)

*Arrived at RPGNOW*

Its here!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 29, 2002)

You beat me to it! 

I hope you like it, guys.  A lot of heart went into this one.


----------



## CRG (Jul 29, 2002)

I don't shop from work, so I don't get the honor of being the first to buy it from RPGNow.  Too bad for me.


----------



## FullTinCan (Jul 29, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *You beat me to it!
> 
> I hope you like it, guys.  A lot of heart went into this one. *




Morrus, this is simply one amazing product.  The artwork is appropriate and very nice.  The layout is simple and friendly.  The content, oh sweet content, how juicy it is.

I am so excited about this product because it is such a wonderful tool-kit.  I am excited because it is balanced against the core d20 rules.  It will allow me to drop in additional "nifty things" for PCs or NPCs and make them pay for these "nifties".

Good stuff.  I can't wait to see the new supplement.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks!

Don't fight that urge you feel to write a glowing review!


----------



## FullTinCan (Jul 29, 2002)

Before I write a "fan-boy" review, I will make sure to give it a thorough reading and even make up a few characters and dream up a few powers.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 29, 2002)

Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Horacio (Jul 30, 2002)

_Horacio has just honored his promise and bought it._

Morrus, it is really a wonderful d20 game, the best attempt to a d20 supers (by the moment  ). It's truely d20, and can be merged with almost any d20 game.

And since Morrus was so nice to send me a almost finished copy last Friday, last Saturday I began the (maybe) first 'Four Colors to Fantasy' non-playtester campaign: _Golden Apple Rescue Squad_, soon in the Story Hour forum...

BTW, my review is coming...


----------



## Henry (Aug 1, 2002)

I am printing the book out now as I write this.

In regards to the Section on the Dark Decade setting - I just have to say that I could hear the music from Nerf Herder in my head while I was reading that section...  Kudoes, guys. I enjoyed the "conversion" of a well-known fantasy/superhero setting to d20.

BTW, I seem to be at a loss here. Please forgive my low wisdom score, but who might I better know "Osvaldo Oyola Ortega" as?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 1, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *
> BTW, I seem to be at a loss here. Please forgive my low wisdom score, but who might I better know "Osvaldo Oyola Ortega" as? *




That'll be Nemmerle!  And we don't say the "B" word.


----------



## Henry (Aug 1, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *That'll be Nemmerle!*




The Hopping Prophet himself! Don't know how I missed that.

Thanks! I'm sure I will have questions later after I dig in.


----------

